
FCC Confirms that Big Winner in Spectrum Auction is Verizon. So Why Is Google Smiling? - makimaki
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/20/breaking-fcc-confirms-that-big-winner-in-spectrum-auction-is-verizon/
======
TrevorJ
Verizon is the devil. My only solace is that somehow Father Google has
protected us.

